# Need help with identification



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2014)

This bike belongs to a friend of mine. It is badged as a "Recruit" and sold through Hibbard in Chicago. I'm thinking early teens and value about $200. Thoughts on who the maker is? Does my valuation seem about right? Thanks for any input. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I went through the sprocket thread and did not see this chain ring. I'm thinking maybe Snyder built? Any help is much appreciated. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I went through the sprocket thread and did not see this chain ring. I'm thinking maybe Snyder built? Any help is much appreciated. V/r Shawn





*Shawn ... have no idea make of this motorbike. However .......

Sprocket appears to be Miami-Built 26-T.

Dogleg in crankarm is usually found on the girl's variety.
Could be an ancient exchange.*

...... patric












========================
========================


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Patric. Now if I could just figure out what the bike is worth! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Patric. Now if I could just figure out what the bike is worth! V/r Shawn




I'd say $400-500.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Bri. Anyone else want to chime in? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 28, 2014)

The “clover” design of your chainring and the Miami sprocket are similar… but they are not the same. Here's another similar sprocket? 





I’m not saying yours is a repair sprocket…I’m trying to illustrate that it’s almost impossible to identify a bike manufacturer for a "catalog" or a "hardware" retailer without records? Hibbard Spencer Bartlett & Co., contracted with dozens of bicycle jobbers and rebadged everything produced for them as theirs. 

Also prior to the 1930's, many bike manufactures went out of business or franchised in other areas of manufacturing, i.e., automotive, aircraft, warcraft...depleting or selling off their bicycle inventory. Hence many non brand bikes were assembled using surplus parts to avoid cannibalizing a major name brand.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks Carlton! I suspected tracking down the manufacturer might be difficult but had to give it a try. V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2014)

the fork crown looks to be Pope.the bike is mid teens',and the value is about right.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> the fork crown looks to be Pope.the bike is mid teens',and the value is about right.




Which value Dave? The $200 or the $400-500? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## tjkajecj (Nov 8, 2021)

I realize this is an old post, but I have acquired a very similar bike frame badged a Recruit.
Was an approximate date and manufacture ever discovered?












Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2021)

tjkajecj said:


> I realize this is an old post, but I have acquired a very similar bike frame badged a Recruit.
> Was an approximate date and manufacture ever discovered?
> 
> View attachment 1509429
> ...



It wasn't but mid to late teens seems about right. V/r Shawn


----------



## tjkajecj (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks for the response Shawn

Tim


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 8, 2021)

I believe that these may be early Excelsior or Snyder frames and forks.
The first appears to have a swapped out dog leg crank set, while the last looks like a Snyder sprocket(?).
I believe that the oval shaped chain stays might be an Excelsior indicator.
Montgomery Ward catalog pictures (red wing) of the 1920’s looks similar.








						1917 Deluxe Flyer at Tweed Ride KC. | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I got the 1917 Deluxe Flyer out yesterday for the Tweed Ride KC. It was a great day for a stylish ride. Here are a few pictures.




					thecabe.com
				




Does the frame have a *serial* *number*?


----------

